# GM specs for 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from the GM website: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel Preliminary Specifications

...curb weight: 3,475 lbs.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching that video was kinda funny.

She looked like she just threw the fuel cap back in the bay and shut the door, lol.

I will say, I bet that engine would sound amazing with the right exhaust on it.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Did they go with the square bore/stroke ratio?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*More On The Cruze 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel*

I'm not saying good or bad, just new information. 

2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Has Fiat Roots | GM Authority


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm not saying good or bad, just new *information*.
> 
> 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Has Fiat Roots | GM Authority


Translation: the "new" 2.0LT diesel in the Cruze is definitely *NOT* the same as the _current_ *european* and *Aussie* 2.0LT diesel engines.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Translation: the "new" 2.0LT diesel in the Cruze is definitely *NOT* the same as the _current_ *european* and *Aussie* 2.0LT diesel engines.


Waana guess howmany million miles of testing was done?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...from the GM website: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel Preliminary Specifications
> 
> ...curb weight: 3,475 lbs.


Why is it 80lbs heavier than the Aussie CDX Cruze auto Diesel? Has to be more than the urea tank as part of this difference is taken by the Aussie having a real spare tyre.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Why is it 80lbs heavier than the Aussie CDX Cruze auto Diesel? Has to be more than the urea tank as part of this difference is taken by the Aussie having a real spare tyre.


Does anyone know if there are any structural changes for 2014 to meet the new 25% offset frontal crash test that has been implemented? That would add some poundage.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Waana guess howmany million miles of testing was done?


Although I personally *know* GM did desert testing at their "shared" automotive testing facility at the U.S.Army Yuma Proving Ground, Yuma, AZ...my tongue-in-cheek answer is _"...somewhere between ZERO and NONE..."

_But, we have give GM a _little_ credit, becausewe can't forget those Edmunds articles where they spied a Cruze Diesel being test-driven between LA and Las Vegas and Phoenix, pulling an instrumented "trailer."


----------



## kts350 (Jan 9, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Translation: the "new" 2.0LT diesel in the Cruze is definitely *NOT* the same as the _current_ *european* and *Aussie* 2.0LT diesel engines.


Yes and No the diesel engine the Aussie Cruze uses is the GM family Z engine made in Korea, the U.S. Cruzes the Family B engine same one used by Opel and the same engine used in the Malibu.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's a FIAT-designed engine, not the Opel-designed engine:



70AARCUDA said:


> ...in europe, GM-Opel has two 1.6LT engines, one is gasoline and other is diesel, they're totally different assemblies however.
> 
> ...also, FWIW, the 2.0LT diesel we'll be getting was _designed_ by FIAT (JTD-series) but will be _manufactured_ by Opel (GM Family-B), it is NOT related to the Daewoo-derived 2.0LT diesel engine that GM-europe has been using for years.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Man for a car that was supposed to be available at dealers in April, sure seems GM is cutting it awfully close as it's 4/16 and you can't even order the car.

I'm ready! Let's do this GM.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

My system tells me production starts 4/22. 

Rainforest Green should be.. interesting.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> My system tells me production starts 4/22.
> 
> *Rainforest Green *should be.. interesting.


...*metallic "Shrek" green*?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Why is it that the video shows an LTZ RS filling up Diesel? I wasn't aware that the RS package would be available on the Diesel...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"Mule" test vehicle!?!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Why is it that the video shows an LTZ RS filling up Diesel? I wasn't aware that the RS package would be available on the Diesel...


HAHAHA, every time I see those Youtube videos of the diesel Cruze as a LTZ RS, I think and ask myself the same exact thing. It would be interesting if the cruze diesel can come in LTZ RS package but not the Cruze Eco.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Cruze diesel outdoes VW Jetta diesel


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

3475! That's 400lbs heavier than a full weight 1LT with 1/2 a tank of fuel. 

Every time a new piece of info is released this car gets less and less desirable.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Local paper has an article on the new diesel Cruze and states the starting price at $25,695 US. Grab your calculators and start IFing.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...GM's "limited" sales regions is gonna put a "crimp" in people's enthusiasm for it.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...GM's "limited" sales regions is gonna put a "crimp" in people's enthusiasm for it.


This might help....... 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel gets 46 mpg


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Automatic only ? I sure would love 6 speed manual.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm waiting for the new 1.6 Diesel engine mated to a beefed up 6-speed Eco manual tranny! BUILD IT GM ... and I'll buy it!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

spaycace said:


> I'm waiting for the new 1.6 Diesel engine mated to a beefed up 6-speed Eco manual tranny! BUILD IT GM ... and I'll buy it!


The 1.6 diesel makes great power and gets better MPG than the 2.0L they are currently going to use. If the 2.0L automatic can get a 46mpg hwy rating, a 1.6 with eco manual gearing could easily get a 52mpg window sticker highway rating.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The 1.6 diesel makes great power and gets better MPG than the 2.0L they are currently going to use. If the 2.0L automatic can get a 46mpg hwy rating, a 1.6 with eco manual gearing could easily get a 52mpg window sticker highway rating.


A variable geometry turbo too. Not fair. An impressive piece of engineering , but other countries always get the better engines first.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The other countries Manufacture them in they're Country !

Any some ones up for a little test ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> The other countries Manufacture them in they're Country !
> 
> Any some ones up for a little test ?


*their


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are far from their place *
Will the diesel get a transmission that will not become a hazardous stress test ?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

brian v said:


> You are far from their place *
> Will the diesel get a transmission that will not become a hazardous stress test ?


Well, for one thing, the Diesel Cruze that we will see will not have the same automatic transmission as the gasoline Cruze has. 

The Diesel Cruze will have the much stouter *Aisin* *A6-AF40 *6-speed (see previous posting *here*) that's been used with the Cadillac V6 and the Buick Regal Turbo, it will not have the same *GM* *6T40* HydaMatic that's used in the 2011-2014 gasoline Cruzes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

* there is a star in the sky also ......

What is the Data to date telling us about this stouter Aisin A6-AF40 ?



JBlackburn that is correct Good catch


----------

